# My Rico baby.



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

He's really been opening up to me lately. I'm very happy. He's been coming out of the cage every day by himself, playing with Marcello, being more vocal, he'll sit on the edge of the cage door eyeing and peeping at me until I pick him up, then when I pick him up he likes to whistle for me xD

I'm glad to see him doing positive things for once. I'm always so worried about him being sick. I finally have my second interview today! I'm 90% sure I'll get this job since I already signed the papers to be hired anyways. I just need to have this second interview for procedures. And once I get hired I'll finally be able to take him to the vet 

Here's a couple pics of him ^-^


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

He is a very pretty bird
he looks happy to!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you. He is very beautiful. His feathers are so soft ^-^


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

What a handsome little man. Good luck with the job!!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Awwww cute ! Pretty bird.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like he is a happy little man. He is gorgeous!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

He's beautiful  I love his little pastel cheeks!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I got the job! I'll set up an appointment for him as soon as I get my first paycheck


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, a very good looking bird!


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes he is. Thanks


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

He is a sweety. Isn't it great when they open up and become your friend?


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new job. I was always nervous when putting in applications. Your baby is so gorgeous.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you


----------

